# Advice: Stripers in Blackwater River



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Folks! Was wondering if anyone had any tips for catching stripers out of Blackwater from a kayak? I'm used to pulling huge umbrella rigs on the east coast from a boat. The thought of tying into a 20+lb fish from a kayak excites the heck out of me! From what I've researched so far it's either live bait or huge shad imitation plastics on a lead jighead (I like the thought of using lures vice bait). Realize most won't want to share their best secrets, so any info that would point me in the right direction (and help me NOT look like a total noob) would be greatly appreciated! I'll be driving up from Niceville area and have zero familiarity with the Blackwater river area. Cheers!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Try "search" function in fresh and brackish water section. I remember reading about specific techniques and areas to fish.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm no expert but these tips have consistently worked for me. The two main areas I target are the I-10 bridge heading north a half mile or so and the railroad bridge in downtown Milton also heading north for maybe a mile. Low light is your friend, especially for some of the bigger fish. Those shad imitators work well. I also throw a lot of jerk baits, and I always have a topwater spook or skitterwalk ready. Focus on bigger points, drop offs near a flat, and incoming tributaries. If you want to try live bait, slow troll some 6-8 inch mullet one deeper, on up top along these same places. Spend a little time looking at Google Earth or Bing Maps and you'll see some likely spots in the aerials. Good luck and tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm certainly no expert over there but I've launched my yak there 5 times and have had success with Stripers 3 of those times. The main things I've noticed with Striper fishing is that there needs to be bait present and that smaller, shad imitating lures will do better the majority of times vs large baits like you mentioned. I know some guys have success casting big baits there but it seems the majority of fish are smaller and that 20+lb Stripers are bonuses. 

I've done well with jerk baits, 3-4" swimbaits and lipless crankbaits and always have a topwater ready to go. If I had a flyrod Tuesday, I would've destroyed them. They were blowing up tiny bait on the surface just before dark. I landed 11 but probably could've gotten more.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go, gotta do "advanced search" and put in key words.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=27625657


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks bigtime folks! I'll bring plenty of different sized plastics, some topwaters, and my flyrod! I plan to hit it after the new year! I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I've never fished for them here, but I've caught them before in NC. I caught most of them on white spinnerbaits and some on crankbaits. I'd catch them around the bridges chasing bait fish.


----------

